# [solved] Google Translator "anhören"

## mattes

Hallo,

bei mir geht die  "anhören"  funktion vom Google Translator nicht unter Linux, egal mit welchem Browser. Flash scheint es nicht zu sein. 

Geht das bei euch?

http://translate.google.de/

Grüße

MattesLast edited by mattes on Sat Jan 22, 2011 6:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kernelOfTruth

seamonkey (2.1 beta1) ist der einzige, bei dem es geht

geht nicht:

- chromium 10 (dev)

- firefox 4.0 beta8

- rekonq

- konqueror

- midori

----------

## Finswimmer

Firefox-3.6.13 klappt bei mir ohne Probleme.

Aber welche Programme dafür nötig sind weiß ich auch nicht.

----------

## franzf

Ich nehme an, das basiert auf HTML5. Das sieht ja Audio-Playback vor.

Firefox/Chromium verwenden dafür direkt alsa -> USE-Flag aktivieren + alsa laufen lassen.

rekonq resp. qt-webkit werden vielleicht phonon verwenden, hab da aber noch nicht nachgeschaut.

Bei mir geht es mit firefox-3.6.13 und rekonq (qt-4.7.1). Allerdings ist scheinbar die erlaubte Zeichenzahl beschränkt. Tippt einfach mal Text, irgendwann verschwindet der "Anhören"-Button  :Razz: 

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Das ist simples mpeg zumindest wenn man es mit Downloadhelper runter läd.

Firefox 3.6 mit KDE geht hier Problemlos bis zu einer gewissen Zeichenzahl, dann ich der Button weg.

Sebastian

----------

## mattes

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Firefox/Chromium verwenden dafür direkt alsa -> USE-Flag aktivieren + alsa laufen lassen.

 

hab ich.  Sehr komisch!

----------

## mattes

habs herausgefunden: es ist doch flash! Nach Eintragen in der Flashblock-Whitelist gehts....

Grüße

Mattes

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

opera geht auch (mit flash)

----------

## Josef.95

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> opera geht auch (mit flash)

 

Vermutlich geht es mit allen Browsern die Flash unterstützen bzw nutzbar ist, doch auf die verrückte Idee das Flash hierfür überhaupt benötigt wird muss man erst mal kommen  :Wink: 

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

auch wieder wahr

----------

## toralf

 *mattes wrote:*   

> habs herausgefunden: es ist doch flash! Nach Eintragen in der Flashblock-Whitelist gehts....
> 
> Mattes

 Hhm - bin zu blöd, diese WhiteList zu finden - wo ist die denn ?

----------

## Josef.95

 *toralf wrote:*   

>  *mattes wrote:*   habs herausgefunden: es ist doch flash! Nach Eintragen in der Flashblock-Whitelist gehts....
> 
> Mattes Hhm - bin zu blöd, diese WhiteList zu finden - wo ist die denn ?

 

Im Firefox hast du doch vermutlich oben ein Symbol für Flashblock, wenn ja, dann solte sich rechts an deren Seite ein kleiner Pfeil befinden mit dem ein DropDown Menu aufgeht, dort kannst du Flash für die aktuelle Seite erlauben oder auch verbieten. Zudem kommst du von dort auch in die Flashblock Optionen, wo es dann den Reiter mit der WhiteList gibt.

Oder aber auch über die Settings von dem Flashblock Addon selber:

(im FF) --> Extras -> Add-ons --> Erweiterungen --> Flashblock (anklicken) und dann unter Einstellungen.

----------

## toralf

Hhm, ich habe "Adblock Plus, BetterPrivacy, Ghostery, HTTPS-Everywhere, NoScript, Password Exporter und Tiorbutton. Da werd' ich dann mich mal dort (und evtl. in meinen sonstigen Einstellungen) durchwühlen müssen...

----------

